# Question Of The Week... (2021 week 9)



## ripjack13 (Feb 28, 2021)

*Do you have a tool you own that you didn't realize would be as useful as it was?*









-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
It’s just a flesh wound.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 28, 2021)

I'm going to go way back on this one. I'm 60 years old so I have seen a lot of change in tools and technology. The most usefull tool I own is hands down a cordless drill driver. I can remember when we didnt have cordless tools available to us. Now look what we have, the sky is the limit now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 28, 2021)

As far as processing, I'll have to say is my bandsaw. I don't know how I got by without one. I can process wood that typically would have gone to the burn pile. If I can sell these two boxes of pot calls, it will officially have paid for itself.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 28, 2021)

I agree with Eric- Bandsaw- so many uses. 
Have to agree with Greg also cordless everything makes life easier.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## eaglea1 (Feb 28, 2021)

I consider my laptop and software a tool, so that's my story and I'm stickin……....

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 28, 2021)

The band saw is by far the best tool I purchased.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 28, 2021)

Combo disk belt sander. I use it for both flat work and turnings. Really caught me by surprise just how useful it can! But I will trumpet the absolute utility of cordless tools in woodworking and household projects! Chuck

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 28, 2021)

Cordless everything. Guess my latest discovery, relatively speaking, is the battery powered impact driver. I did not use this with screws until about mid-2020 after I read an article. Always drove with a clutch. Incredible Change. 

I do like the bandsaw answers, just not quite there yet......but learning from y’all.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks to people on here I've learned to use my table saw for a bunch of stuff I didn't know it could do - such as making miter cuts, splines, even re-sawing smaller width boards. But I waffle back and forth wishing I had a bandsaw.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 28, 2021)

The 3 tools I use the most is my chainsaw, bandsaw and lathe. Still I would give up the chainsaw & bandsaw before giving up my lathe which gives me the most joy of the 3.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 28, 2021)

It’s definitely the band saw and another equipment I cannot live without is the combination jointer/planer. That is the “trifecta” for me. I get things squared and surface flat which allows me to then book-match a billet as well as cut/rough shape guitar components with the band saw.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Joker9 (Feb 28, 2021)

AIR CONDITIONING...... 
CENTARL HEATING...
these 2 keeps us out of the caves.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 28, 2021)

16 inch poulan chainsaw. Got it to limb and prep for my 660 stihl knockoff chainsaw mill. Have probably milled 300 feet of lumber with it when the logs were under length or over length for my bandsaw. Couple of 24 foot 6x10 beams got a great start on that footage. Found that using just the tip allows undersize chainsaw to cut faster than 92 cc stihl. And my back loves me for it...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 1, 2021)

Can I add another? You can do a lot of stuff with a router / router table too. Especially smaller scale projects. With careful set up you can even use it as joiner for small boards. If you build a big rack to allow sliding the router back and forth at a consistent height above the work surface, and get a larger flat bit, you can flatten slab surfaces, etc. I haven't done that but it can be done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

